# eine Grafik malen



## SBehnen27 (6. Mai 2005)

vorweg: dies ist keine Hausaufgabe oder sonstiges.

Meine Fragestellung war nun schon häufiger, wie ich eine Grafik transparent malen kann. Leider ist nie eine Lösung aus der Diskussion geworden *schmoll*

Inzwischen weiss ich, dass ich bisher immer ein Component aus meiner Grafik gemacht habe und dass man diese Components nicht transparent machen kann.

Aufgabenstellung:

Zwei gegebene Grafiken mit tranparenten bereichen in der grösse von 40*40 pixel sollen auf ein hintergrundbild gezeichnet werden. die beiden bilder müssten, wenn sie auf dem hintergrund bewegt werden (dies ist nicht teil der "aufgabe" die landschaft im hintergrund nicht überdecken.

Es sind doch sicherlich nur wenige zeilen um eine grafik auf einen Dialog oder ähnliches zu bringegn. 
bekommt das jemand hin?


----------



## Wildcard (6. Mai 2005)

Transparente gifs? Das ist kein Problem. Setz die gifs als ImageIcon auf ein JLabel und mach das label opaque(false).
Du kannst sie natürlich auch direkt zeichnen, aber dieser Weg ist der einfachere..


----------



## SBehnen27 (6. Mai 2005)

ack. 
das hatte ich vergessen 
die imageicons scheiden aus.
damit hab ich die zwar transparent bekommen, aber ein flackern lässt sich nicht wegbekommen.
bzw. ich hatte das flackern einmal weg, aber dann wurde der hintergrundhinter dem bild "verschmiert" dargestellt.
sah recht komisch aus 

kann auch - wenn jemanden die trägheit abhält - gerne 2 klassen vorbereiten. ein spielfeld und nen objekt, welches gemalt werden soll


erledigt.
wenn das zu zeichnende objekt statt von Canvas von JComponent erbt, werden transparenzen berücksichtigt.


----------

